# Hauntcast is alive!



## Toetag

next should be larry


----------



## Hauntcast

I have the next few already scheduled, but Larry is coming soon. How could you do a show in the Haunt community without him. Most of the interviews will be with people who post avidly on this forum.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I believe the show is now available on itunes as well.


----------



## Hauntcast

*Hauntcast show 2*

Hauntcast episode 2 is available tonight 01/01/09. This episode is jammed packed with treats: haunt interviews, news, reviews, music etc... Enjoy!


----------



## scourge

Another outstanding show. Great interview.


----------



## Terra

Just got done listening. Once again, terrific.


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles

Hey Chris, I heard the hauntcast also. very entertaining especially when working on props at the same time..LOL.. Oh and by the way the 3 voiceovers i got from you worked great.. You might remember me (( Kevin from NC..)) also good to see a fellow DJ getting into more than just Weddings..LOL... I DJ on weekends for events also.. Keep up the Hauntcastings.. will be looking forward to them..Take care..


----------



## Hauntcast

Hauntcast 3 is releasing an all new episode January 30th. The dungeon will be wall to wall with Master crypt keeper Larry McKenzie, Revenant, Johnny Thunder, Okatu, and more.


----------



## Scare Shack

Great job on the show! As always awesome work, keep it up!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Just wanted to say Hauntcast 3 was most excellent ! Enjoyed Larry and Okatu interviews.
So different hearing their voices instead of reading their words. Nice to get a glimpse of their personalities and demeanor. It was fun listening to their views. 
Ofcourse gotta Thank Revenant for his nice blurb regarding the Florida haunter's Make & Take.
and his updated infor on the conventions. Johnny Thunder- crazy guy....don't forget to 
book that airline trip to hollywood using Chris's credit card. YOU are on a mission that we fans hold you personally responsible for: GET that Trick or Treat movie released! 
thanks for putting together another great show.
Looking forward to Stoleween next Hauntcast. !


----------



## Ghostess

I agree, great show and THANK YOU for getting the word out about the Florida Haunters make and take!! You guys ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntcast

No problem. Email us with any info and we'll try to work it in.


----------



## Hauntcast

*me minions*

Alright me minions, feast on the audio delicacy that is Hauntcast 4 The final chapter. Available at a web sit near you.


----------



## Hauntcast

Hauntcast 5 ~ Son of Hauntcast is available now at Hauntcast, Itunes and Zune featuring Revenant with Theater of the mind and News from beyond, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks and horror reviews, The prop guys with Letters to the Garage, Top 10, music, foolishness and an interview with Ghostess Deanna.


----------



## Baron Samedi

WHOO-HOO!
pass the earphones, cigars and another bottle of rum! I'm a goin in!!

Hang on a mo..."foolishness"???...since when did you manage to get an interview with Wristslitter?


----------



## Deathtouch

Just wanted to say that I love your show!


----------



## Hauntcast

*Hauntcast 6*

Hauntcast returns to penetrate your soul on April 24. G/Hosted by Chris Baker with Revenant, Johnny Thunder, the Prop guys, and special Haunting Guru guests legendary haunters and author of How to haunt your house Lynne & Shawn Mitchell.
Promo is available now.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

djchris, if you still want an on the spot report from the Fangoria convention, send me what kind of material your interested in, what you'd like featured etc. There's movie previews, movie panels, actors, sp/efx groups, prop masters, etc.


----------



## Hauntcast

*Mitchell interview*

I just wrapped up my interview with the Mitchell's. Thanks Lynne and Shawn for taking the time. The show will be out no later than the 24th, maybe earlier if Rev gets me his segments this weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? How about now?


----------



## Hauntcast

Hauntcast 6 ~ Curse of Hauntcast is available now at Hauntcast featuring G/Host Chris Baker, Revenant with haunt News from Beyond and Theater of the mind, the Props Guys with Letters 2 the Garage, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks & Horror Reviews, music, and an interview with haunt gurus Lynne and Shawn Mitchell.


----------



## Hauntcast

Hauntcast 6.5 now playing! Featuring Interviews with Nox Arcana & Froggy’s, also Chris Davis and Leonard Pickle at Hauntcon.
This is a readers digest version of HC filled with interviews and call-in from the various Haunter conventions over the last month or 2. 
Episode 7 due out 5/29.


----------



## Hauntcast

*Hauntcast 7 is now playing!*

The Scream Team is back featuring G/Host Chris Baker, Revenant with Theater of the Mind & News from Beyond, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks & Horror Reviews, The Prop Guys with Letters 2 the Garage, music, Top 10 ways to tell if you are a home haunter, and special Haunting Guru guests Chris & Jeff Davis from award winning Davis Graveyard.


----------



## Hauntcast

Sorry for the delay on show #8. My DSL has been down all week and is now fixed. I'm working all weekend, baseball playoffs etc... but I'm trying to get it finished. It should be available tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hauntcast

Hauntcast 8 is now playing featuring an interview with Brent Ross of DC Cemetery.


----------



## Terra

Chris, just love all your intro's! This latest one was hilarious and _*icky*_ 

Another great show!


----------



## Hauntcast

Hauntcast 9 :: The bride of Hauntcast is loose! Starring the Scream Team: G/host Chris Baker, Revenant, Johnny Thunder, Steve O & Geoff, & ShellHawk. Yes meet our new Scream Team member Shelly who will be bringing you the Charmed Pot segment. Featuring special Haunting Guru guest Dave Bates winner of 2005 Haunt X award for best Yard Haunt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Another great show!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Hauntcast 10*

Hauntcast will be back to play on August 28th featuring an Interview with the Sculptress of Scare LaurieBeast.


----------

